# Great news ... At least for now



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi guys ! Its been a month really stressfull for my family but my mother had an operation to remove the part were the tumor was , ( i might not find the proper words in english by the was !!) they do some reasearch and they were no other cancer around ! I cried of joy when she told me that! What a relief . So for now , she will do radiotherapy but no chimiotherapy . I would like to say from the bottom of my heart thank you to everyone on drywalltalk for all the good words you gave me ( on the forum , text mssg or pm ) so now she has 92% of surviving the disease . Thank you, you guys are like family to me  , eric


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update Eric!!!
I'm glad your mom's out of the danger zone.
That's excellent news! :yes:
You're like family too bro :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Great news machine, glad your mothers out of danger.:thumbsup:

And glad to hear your family too, when did you become a Leafs fan:jester:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Good news!, I lost my Dad to cancer, not good.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good news eric, At the end of the day family is all we have, Everything else is f all.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

happy to hear your mothers operation went succesfully,all the best to her continued good health.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent, we have a winner :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Great news Machine.:yes: Thanks for the update, it is great to hear positive news.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Every day is a blessing so enjoy each one to the top!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

That's awesome Machine! I hope her recovery is swift and complete!
Thanks for the update


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

So happy for you and your family Eric! :clap:


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

stay blessed  it is a great relief. may God bless your mother with health


----------

